# Any recommendations please



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi , Can anyone recommend me some beans ( I grind my beans )

I am looking for a full flavour rich tasty bean ( Not bitter or strong )

I do understand taste varies , Have tried several rave beans , I would like to broaden my horizons

Having read the blurb re taste on some retailers sites " Tastes like rhubarb " Chocolate " Fudge " I tried them and did not get these tastes / flavours . Hmmm


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't stress over getting certain flavours. It's very different for everyone and it's important to embrace that, especially when starting out. It's good that you're being honest about it so that when you do start discerning flavours you can say it with confidence.

I really enjoyed my Kopi Subsciption! It gives you a really good view at what is out there. There's also a 12 roaster challenge thingy that I saw on the forum, might be able to get involved there and share your experiences with others across the year.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What basic flavours are you after ? Sweet ? Chcoclate ? Nutty ? Fruity ? Acidic ?

Not strong - and full doesn't give us a lot to recommend

If you don't want bitter perhaps stay away from a more developed darker roast .

Perhaps some nice medium brazillian single origins .

Strength is a function of how you brew it , not per se the bean ( unless you get a blend with robusta in it )


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, I would say describe the sort of tastes you hope for from a coffee, and people can make recommendations based on that.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

* Sweet ? Chcoclate ? Nutty ? Fruity ?*



*
*I could live with any of these , as said not bitter , smokey , burnt , sharp


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Instant no more ! said:


> * Sweet ? Chcoclate ? Nutty ? Fruity ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unpleasant bitterness & sharpness are usually down to the brew itself (too short, too long, too fine, too coarse), not the bean.

Burnt & smokey could be down to too high a roast level for your preference, Robusta, or smokeyness (with bitterness) from over-extraction.

Most coffee (quality Arabica) has some sweetness.

Chocolate/nutty/fruity then leaves you with, well, just about any well roasted coffee .

In short, you're not likely to see "burnt, bitter, sharp" as descriptors because not many roasters are aiming for these attributes, nor are we looking to bring them out in the brew.

Grab a bag of something that you see others here enjoying, that sounds good to you...make your drink, let us have the recipe details & see if you are getting a similar flavour to others & see what can be suggested if you don't think you are in the zone.


----------



## bonoeuf (Jan 8, 2017)

I have just bought a batch of Mahogany roast jampit hit from Coffee Compass. I would say it will tick all of your boxes. Once I got the grind right it was wonderful. Full body, fruity and sweet with a hint of pebbles in the rain.

Marty


----------

